# Looking for wind that isn't overdone



## DeltaGirl (Jan 12, 2004)

try this one.
http://www.hardwarelobby.com/amb_wind.wav

if that dosen't work i have more.


----------



## Tipster3000 (Jun 29, 2005)

Try some of these
http://www.sfdrs.ch/sendungen/meteo/wistu2.wav
http://wtv-zone.com/caseman/halo/wav/wind2.wav
http://amazingsounds.iespana.es/wind.wav
http://www.countessbloodshalloweenhorror.com/sounds2/windy.wav
http://new.wavlist.com/soundfx/024/wind-howl2.wav
http://www.sfdrs.ch/sendungen/meteo/wistu1.wav
If you need more let me know.


----------



## torgen (Sep 25, 2005)

Thanks, guys!

I'll play around with a couple of these and see what I get.


----------



## scarefx (Jul 25, 2004)

Here's one more.

68-1 WIND GUSTY WIND, WEATHER
http://s93242532.onlinehome.us/clips/68.mp3


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

You can check out my 3 Halloweeen Sounds pages. I have several wind tracks, but not sure which would be to your liking. You can find them by clicking on the banner in my signature area.


----------

